# Hiiii



## Revels (Feb 9, 2009)

Hii,

Been browsing for a few days so thought id join up and say hello 

I'll try and use the search to avoid asking the obvious questions that im sure you get asked all the time 

Just looking into things atm, but Im hoping a mk1 225 TT will be my next car. Bit of a change from a 106 GTi

Dan


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello Dan, welcome to the forum 

You should check the sales section since there are a lot of good TTs for sale here... and most importantly they are very well cared for!!!

Fire up an questions you may have and the guys here in the forum will be more than happy to help you!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  first fine a good 225 them when you get it join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Revels (Feb 9, 2009)

£30!! Blimey! lol.. I guess as the cars value goes up, so does the owners clubs!

Thanks for the welcomes


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Revels said:


> £30!! Blimey! lol.. I guess as the cars value goes up, so does the owners clubs!
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes


I save that every time I insure my cars with the TTOC discount I get


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

love the 106 gti, get some pics up (got a soft spot for gti pugs)


----------



## Revels (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheers for the welcomes 

I dont need to be asked twice for pics! lol..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

welcome :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

excellent

great pics


----------

